# Dangerous handling issue when turning hard right



## JoshLotterman (Nov 10, 2015)

Hello all.. I am proud to be a part of your forum.. the best place to get quality info from experienced GTO owners! This is my first post, so please forgive me if i broke some rules of conduct. I did perform a search for this topic, but came up with nothing.. 
So here it goes:
I just got my GTO , and had a couple nice days to test it out. One thing that was alarming to me... upon turning hard right at a decent rate of speed (such as on a highway loop-around), i notice the car will suddenly dart violently toward the right sending the car towards the inside shoulder. it feels normal until a certain point, then once that point is reached it will scare the pants off of the unsuspecting driver. 
Has anyone noticed this problem, or have any suggestions.. im guessing its a suspension component, but not sure where to start. Upon a shakedown, and visual inspection everything seems ok. 
From what I can tell the car has stock suspension, the rear springs are saggy (which i plan to replace over the winter) but i do not see any evidence of front strut rub or failure. 

Any/All help will be much appreciated!


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

I had a similar issue. Check the front endlinks and the torque on the lower control arms.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes it sounds kind of dangerous. I'd get the car up in the air and start yanking on things and see where you have front suspension slop; ball joints, end link, radius arm,, etc.. A total failure could be bad. Also check your front radius rod bushing. You can test that just by having someone stand outside the car and then apply the brakes hard after going 10-20 mph. If you have a bad ones either one side or both will have the wheel move back instead of staying centered in the wheel well.


----------



## JoshLotterman (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you very much for the responses. Svede, i look forward to "running into you" possibly at the next metro cruise.


----------

